# Tech II 2800 Dual Power Pack knobs



## Matt W (Oct 8, 2021)

Does anyone know the manufacturer and/or have the part number of the knobs on the Tech II 2800?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You might be able to find acceptable replacements from Mouser.

https://eu.mouser.com/Electromechanical/Knobs-Dials/_/N-5g22?P=1y9izyj


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Your hardware store may have generic knobs for a 1/4 shaft.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Why not contact MRC ( Model Rectifier Corporation ) and see if you can get them from them...


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Yep. That would indeed be an MRC (Model Rectifier Corporation) unit. 
Go snoop around on their website to see what you can find. 
Whether or not available, hopefully at least get a part number, with which to broaden a innergoogleweb search. Good luck.


----------



## Matt W (Oct 8, 2021)

All good recommendations. Thanks!


----------

